# Bbs re775



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm planning on picking a set of BBS RE775's up in a few days and was curious if anyone knew if you can get the factory aluminum hub centric rings still?

My problem is the factory center bore is 82mm and the factory hub centric ring is 57.1mm which would be perfect, if they were 5x100 but they are 5x112.. I have a set of adapters that will take care of the lug issue but the hubs on the adapters are 72.56mm.. So Im going to try and run the adapters with a hub centric ring thats 72.56mm-82mm. I would normally wait and buy more adapters and go from 5x100 57.1mm to 5x112 82mm or even 57.1mm to match the factory hub centric ring.. 

So my options are:
Run Lug Centric(not a fan, but cars have run lug centric for years.. But probably not on adapters)

Have custom hub centric rings made(time is of the essence)

OR take the hub centric rings out of the wheels and have them milled to 72.56 to match the adapter, which would probably be a pain in the ass to do plus there original to the wheels..

If I wasnt in such a time crunch I would play the waiting game and do it right but as of right now Im pushing to run these wheels on my car to SoWo 2012 which is 14 days away..


I know opinions will be cast so no need to ask for them

Thanks in advance:beer:


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

ordered 2 sets from these guys. they are plastic, but they still work great. 

http://www.justforwheels.com/index.jsp?cat=hubcentric&sub=searchsize


----------

